# Pictures from Boston - New England Aquarium



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Djamm and I were down in Boston over the weekend (just in time for the blizzard), and spent a few hours wandering around the New England Aquarium. They are currently renovating, but still have some fascinating exhibits. They have a red tail catfish 5 feet long that weighs about 200lbs, so for anyone who is contemplating buying one for your 50g aquarium....DON'T. At least not unless you plan to upgrade to a swimming pool for it.

They also have some of the most disgustingly cute little blue penguins I have ever seen, and some gigantic sea turtles (one, Myrtle, is 80+ years old!) which we were lucky enough to see at feeding time.

The staff from Orlando Seaworld were also staying in our hotel for a travel conference, and had brought some of the "ambassador" animals for the show out into the hotel lobby while we were all cooped up during the blizzard, so we were able to meet them as well.

Djamm took a bunch of photos and some video, so I'm posting them here as I get them uploaded.

*Emperor Nautilus (deep Pacific reef tank)*









*Little blue penguins*


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I am always pretty mesmerised by the nautilus its like looking at a prehistoric beast... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool, I want to see more!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

'oh yes... but put them up on photobucket... uploads faster and allows you to put up higher resolution pics on the forum!


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Yea i want to see more please!
+1 on photobucket

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

More coming, I promise. I haven't had a lot of time to sort through them!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

*Blizzard starting at aquarium*


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

*Giant albino pacu*


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

*Weird salty fish*


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

*Reef tank*


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

*Reef tank*


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

*Posing penguin*










*More penguins*


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

*Lionfish*


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

*5 Foot Long Red Tail Catfish*


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

*Us in front of icicles*


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

*Giant Pacific Octopus*


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

While we were stuck in the hotel during the blizzard, a few of the Seaworld ambassador animals who had come for a travel conference came out to visit in the lobby!

*3-toed sloth - visiting hotel from Seaworld Orlando*










*Seaworld penguin*










*Penguin #2*










*Argentine Tegu*


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

*Opossum (sleepy)*


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

*Boston Blizzard!*


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Cooooool !!!! This is awesome


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oppai (Sep 14, 2011)

very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Sweet. I like the sloth. The possum too. The hawkfish looks chill.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

great pics! quite the blizzard out there eh? thats awesome that the animals were in the hotel lobby with you guys! thanks for sharing


----------

